# AFX Monza Spider race set



## rl-slots (Dec 27, 2009)

I am trying to find information on a AFX Monza Race set I have. I have not been able to find out any inforation on the interent or AFX catalogues I have reviewed.


does anyone know what cars go with the set?
is the set easy to find with manual, cardboard inserts ect?
value if any?

I posted on another site where I am a member for Hot Wheels and received a lot of interest wanting to purchase the set along with cars. Someone offered $200 for the set and 16 AFX & TYCOPro II cars.

Any information on this set would be appreciated. Also, information on how to store your slot cars. Some of the tires on my childhood cars are cracking and falling apart.








Thanks,
Blue


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

The AFX guys will be able to help you there. As for the offer of $200 it would all depend on the cars you have to offer. Got pics of the cars?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

To start with $200. is cheap for 16 cars, that's [email protected] not counting the track. Do not sell....... Unless the cars are junk. But like Kiwi said,we need pictures to help you out.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Man does that bring back memories.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Most of the value in old race sets that have been opened and used is in the cars, especially with extra cars in the box. Old track is typically not very valuable, period. Factory sealed complete race sets can command a high price from some collectors, but if someone is offering you $200 their main interest is probably in the 16 cars.


----------



## rl-slots (Dec 27, 2009)

Below are the cars and the track set looks like the day it was bought.








The case the cars are stored in...









Thanks,
Blue


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

worth more then the two offered for sure...others can tell you a lot better then I which are worth what. But your talking more then two bills there.


Dave


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Cool cars and all look to be in good condition. If I'm reading Bob Beers guide correctly the green striped 57 Nomad is a bit rare.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I agree with coach. I see at least 4 there that go for 50 bucks plus on the bay from time to time. Not sure if that´s their actual ´value´, or if paypal and ebay fees eat up the profits of the sales, or if theyre delivered on time. Anyways, some cherry cars there. :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

these guys are all on the money. the cars are where the collectible value is. as far as knowing which cars came with the set... i think with lots of the sets you got whatever two cars they put in there...

--rick


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

The important thing is to do the research and know what you have before doing anything with the collection and you came to the right place to start. You might also try posting the photos in the Slot Car Box Stock & Collecting sub-forum here.


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

Most likely the blue Ferrari No. 6, Porsche No. 2, L&M, and/or Shadow came in that set. Could have been any 2 of the 4 above-mentioned cars. The yellow Road Runner No. 43 and Green striped Chevy Nomad are very desirable cars. If I were selling them, I would ask for $50 to $60 ea., the other cars $20 to $30 ea. depending on condition. The set, if intact, without cars would be $20 to $30. Again, I would ask these prices if I were selling them, and then again these would probably be negotiated down 10 to 20 percent if sold as a lot. Just my opinion.
-Joe


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned the Datsun 211 pickup with the clear windows. Wasn't that only available in the Polaroid set?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Holy smokes! That is quite a nice bunch of cars you have there.
For someone to pay $200 would be a bargin...
And like the others said, the value is in the cars. Track is just track...


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

I thought the Polaroid version had decals on the hood?


----------



## rl-slots (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your input. I sold the cars and track for $325 + $15 shipping. I agreed to pay part of the shipping and insurance.

Should I start a new thread for the second question I had regarding the storing of my childhood slot cars?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

krazcustoms said:


> I'm surprised nobody mentioned the Datsun 211 pickup with the clear windows. Wasn't that only available in the Polaroid set?


I think your right Kraz.. check that box for the poliroid decals and ya got your kids text books for next year!

Dave


----------

